# Stems



## Howard Gordon (Aug 4, 2016)

I did some stem work in anticipation of future projects. The Imperial, and the Putter stems were rough castings that I worked down. The Tomahawk was a $10 flea market find.  I had all 3 chrome plated.  The Putter will go on the Twin Flex I'm currently working on.  Still havin fun. Howard Gordon


----------



## catfish (Aug 5, 2016)

WOW!


----------



## John (Aug 5, 2016)

Hey Gordon Nice
I made the correct bolts for the putter and Commander stems if you want me to send you some.
I have them cad plated too.


----------



## higgens (Aug 6, 2016)

Nice!!!!


----------

